# 1400 Club New Member



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard Ed! 

Great shooting!

I guess this is just the beginning of things to come!

Dietmar


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats ED! :darkbeer::darkbeer:There is something special about Argyle I wish we could have been there to see it. With all the hard work you put in this past year with co-hosting the nationals and moving back from the land down under this well deserved.


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

*Congrats Ed !*

Congrats Ed - Great shooting ! :clap:

Stay in the zone !

I'm happy to see Manitoba well represented in this exclusive "club" of 4.

Who will be next ? any predictions?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great shooting Ed :thumb:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well its about time:wink:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Way to go Ed:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome! How did it break down at 30 50 70 and 90?


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

90 - 341
70 - 348
50 - 353
30 - 358


----------



## archeryguyca (May 30, 2005)

Way to go Ed!! Fantastic - And another 1400 FITA Star no less!!

Good to see!

Al


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Now that is some awesome news!!!!!! Way to go punchy 

Couldn't think of a nicer guy to see it happen to, simply awesome!

Stash, I think you owe Ed a Coke now :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*what made the difference*

Hey Ed, what made the most differences.. I seen you had a good tourney a while back high 1380's.. did the cheering section help.. having Kevin and Rich pushing you.. get hit over the head (just kidding.. could of..) you guys have one fita per month.. 

congratulations

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Stash, I think you owe Ed a Coke now :wink:


That bet was long gone. But it's sure worth a drink at least, if I ever run into him in person...

Congrats, Ed. :darkbeer:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thaks for the congrat everyone.
The honest truth is, while I may have thought I was shooting shots too my best before, I would have lazy ends, or chicken wings, gaps in focus, etc etc...I hit rock bottom while is Aus, and had zero confidence in my equipment, or my shooting. Upon getting back to Canada, I was lent a bow by Rich, and got it set up to my liking. In June things started to get good again, and I learned/relearned the importance of giving every shot a chance. It isnt a lot of practise, as I had not shot an arrow outdoors since Nationals, and only shot 4 Vegas rounds indoors last week. After the week at nationals(specifically during the FCA Open)I really felt like I was able to execute every shot well enough to be a 10, and I shot 3 X ends to finish 3 seperate matches. I thought, if I can shoot X's when I need them to win a match, then why cant I shoot every shot with that intensity? Why cant I shoot every shot like it is that important? In my practise this week indoors rather than focus on what I used to, I just focused on giving every shot the chance to be good. Shooting every shot strong, making every shot important. 
Years ago I had a bet with Stash that I would break 1400 that year(I think it was 2001/2002) He said I wouldnt do it that year, or even ever. I was a fool for thinking I was ready than, but if it wasnt for overconfident/delusional archers, the shooting line would be pretty empty...After finally doing it after 13 years and 100's of FITA's, it is nice to have finally figured some things out. Hopefully this isnt just a flash in the pan, and just the start...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I though it was 04?...maybe I'm wrong, but I recall talking with Dietmar about the same bet for the next year and he wouldn't take it, but he did go on to shoot (I think) 4 1400s in 2005.

I hope you realize I made the bet hoping you'd do it, and my intention was not to take advantage of you but to motivate you. I'd gladly have bought you a bottle. (I think that was the bet? Or was it straight cash? Where did I leave my car keys....?) 

What the hell, if I ever do run into you again, I'll pay off. As long as you share some with me... :darkbeer:

2009 Worlds - you, Rich, Kevin, Dietmar. Kick some ass.


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

Hey Ed,

Way to go! great shooting!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Excellent Shooting Ed! Congrats!!

The "Manitoba Mafia" stikes again,,, what have you guys got in the water out there... :wink:

All the best Ed, you deserve it.

What equipment did you shoot for it?

Bruce


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow, congrats Ed!!!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks again guys!!
It hasnt been mentioned, but is important as well, Kevin Tataryn also shot a 1400 on sunday(337,351,352,360) We tied on Hits(144) tens(106) I beat him by 3 Xs(57-54) We also had a cub break 1400 for the first time Austin Judge(aka Randy) shot a 1407 breaking a couple cub records. We had our highest turnout of the year with 14 competitors, and the weather held off for most of the day....if there was any stress, it was watching one big dark cloud after the next pass just south of us.

My equipment is as follows:
Hoyt UltraElite XT3000 30.5" C2 Cam 59# CJ Sight, Extreme scope w/6X lense. 34.5" Doinker Elite with 1x10" Doinker Vbar off the left side with 6 SS DAWG Weights. Trophy Taker SS1 with .010 narrow blade. I used a Carter Insatiable 3 release at 90m, and a Carter "The Hammer" release for the rest. X10 Protour 420s with 110 grn SS points and 187 FF Vanes. Scorpion Strings:28 strand 452 Cables, 24 strand 8125 string
Thanks to Rich Vogt for lending me the bow and arrows for the summer, without it I wouldnt have had anything to shoot.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> 2009 Worlds - you, Rich, Kevin, Dietmar. Kick some ass.


I doubt it. I am sure we will have a strong team in Korea, but in all likelyhood I will be watching from home. I couldnt justify spending that much time/money on attending worlds again. With the move to/from Australia, new jobs, and a lot of other time commitments, it would be very selfish of me to even think about Korea next year.


----------

